# The Parrot Virtual Machine



## regexorcist (Feb 2, 2010)

I really like this idea, one virtual machine for most all interpreted languages.
Right now it's fairly young (there aren't many working compiliars) but
the next generation of perl is supporting it (Rakudo / perl6). 

If nothing else an interesting read:
http://www.parrot.org/


----------



## regexorcist (Feb 2, 2010)

How about this for a who's who of scripting languages...



> Languages
> 
> * abc — An implementation of bc
> * APL — An implementation of APL
> ...



Just think... one simple FOSS runtime that executes almost everything. 
It's like VLC was for media, but better


----------



## Disparia (Feb 6, 2010)

Excellent. No longer do I need separate interpreters for Shakespeare and LOLCODE 

Now I would seriously try it out, except that I wouldn't get very far with PIPP (PHP):



> Not yet supported.
> 
> Variables
> Constants
> ...



Pirate (Python) hasn't seen an update in years, and Perk (Java) looks like it only saw about one month of action.

Might be good for the more esoteric languages though. With minimal setup one could play around with the ones mentioned before, Shakespeare and LOLCODE, along with the rest on the list. I also hope to see someone pick up Taxi, Whitespace, and Zombie.

Another use might be to develop a new language with Parrot as the native interpreter, so to speak. I'm thinking of creating PORN. Don't have an acronym yet, but I have some ideas for the syntax...


----------



## regexorcist (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes the Parrot Virtual Machine might be ready to go,
but the different language compilars are not ready
for prime time yet.
I've been waiting patiently, but I still have longer to wait.
With perl6 support, I have no doubts that everything
will come together soon.

The thought of only needing one runtime for multiple languages
is attractive, but the thought of using multiple languages in one
application really cool!!!!
Yes there are advantages to a multi-language runtime. 

@Jizzler -> If you create a PORN language, I'll be one of the
first to have a LOOK


----------



## Clement (Feb 16, 2010)

regexorcist said:


> Yes the Parrot Virtual Machine might be ready to go,
> but the different language compilars are not ready
> for prime time yet.
> I've been waiting patiently, but I still have longer to wait.
> ...



Not a bad idea at all.

I would rather see the best features of every language simplified into yet another language.


----------

